# chassis intruded fatal error system halted



## pcshootshed (Oct 22, 2009)

My Specs:

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ955FBGMBOX
ASUS M4A87TD/USB3 AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 AMD Motherboard
XFX HD-585X-ZNFC Radeon HD 5850 1GB


I had 2 sticks of that G.Skill ram (2GBx2)......I just bought the 2 same exact sticks on newegg so I would have a total of 8GB (2GBx4sticks)

I put em in, and get a 'chassis intruded fatal error system halted' before I even get to the Windows Screen and can't get any further.

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PSU?
Try using only the two new sticks to insure they are OK.
Even RAM with of the same model have incompatibility issues. If you want 8GB of RAM, the better option is a 2X4GB matched pair to avoid problems.
Filling all the RAM slots can cause Voltage issues and 4GB of RAM is more than enough unless you're doing serious graphics/CAD work. No games and few apps can utilize over 3GB.


----------



## pcshootshed (Oct 22, 2009)

Corsair 750TX PSU

If I take out my old sticks and put the new sticks in, it starts up fine...


Isn't there something I have to change in the BIOS to get rid of that error?


----------



## pcshootshed (Oct 22, 2009)

well I just tried again...

this time, I ut my new sticks where the old sticks were for the past year,
and the old sticks in the empty slots..

PC started fine,

is there anything I should look at to see if it was all in proper?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is the PC an OEM? The "chassis intrusion" error is common to OEM units.
Try clearing the CMOS


----------

